# JDom + Umlaute



## bygones (1. Jun 2004)

HI,

ich parse XML Dokumente mit JDOM. Das Problem ist, dass ich keine Umlaute im xml file haben kann, da sonst gemeckert wird. Wie kann ich setzen, dass er den Zeichensatz mit Umlauten nimmt ??

THX


----------



## DP (1. Jun 2004)

hi. set das encoding auf "ISO-8859-1", dann haste keine probleme mehr. 


```
org.jdom.output.Format.setEncoding("ISO-8859-1");
```

sollte klappen

grüße


----------



## bygones (2. Jun 2004)

hats auch - thx !!


----------

